# Buying An Apartment



## Japanexpat

I heard that typically apartment in Japan get demolished and rebuild within 30 years. Is that true?

If that is true, why would people want to buy older apartment?

Thanks for your thoughts. I must be missing something here.


----------



## workingmomintokyo

No it's not true. It's more like 50-60 years, I heard.

People buy older apartments because they can't afford to buy the new ones.


----------

